# Crafty oneness Pentecostalism?



## earl40 (Dec 8, 2011)

Below is a statement of faith by a church my niece attends. They changed the word personalities from manifestations in the statement of faith (see below). I suspect they did so when I inquired why they chose manifestations in an E-mail a while ago, to which I never received a reply. Do you think that they are just hedging their bets by using personalities?

Northwest Community Church in Orlando, Florida | what we believe



II. THE ESSENTIALS WE BELIEVE

1. ABOUT GOD
God is the Creator and Ruler of the universe. He has eternally existed in three *personalities*: the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit. These three are co-equal and are one God.

Genesis 1:1,26,27; 3:22; Psalm 90:2; Matthew 28:19; 1 Peter 1:2; 2 Cor. 13:14

2. ABOUT Jesus Christ
Jesus Christ is the Son of God. He is co-equal with the Father. Jesus lived a sinless human life and offered Himself as the perfect sacrifice for the sins of all people by dying on a cross. He rose from the dead after three days to demonstrate His power over sin and death. He ascended to Heaven's glory and will return again someday to earth to reign as King of Kings, and Lord of Lords.

Matthew 1:22,23; Isaiah 9:6; John 1:1-5, 14:10-30; Hebrews 4:14,15; 1 Cor. 15:3,4; Romans 1:3,4; Acts 1:9-11; 1 Tim. 6:14,15; Titus 2:13.

3. ABOUT THE HOLY SPIRIT
The Holy Spirit is co-equal with the Father and the Son of God. He is present in the world to make men aware of their need for Jesus Christ. He also lives in every Christian from the moment of salvation. He provides the Christian with power for living, understanding of spiritual truth, and guidance in doing what is right. He gives every believer a spiritual gift when they are saved. As Christians we seek to live under His control daily.

2 Cor. 3:17; John 16:7-13, 14:16,17; Acts 1:8; 1 Cor. 2:12, 3:16; Eph. 1:13; Gal. 5:25; Eph. 5:18


----------

